# Rogelio and Yusmaria (transliteration)



## ABROCUCA

Hi, 

I´m writing this question in order to ask you for help, so I´d like to know how is written either my or my wife´s names in Korean. We´re about to celebrate our aniversary and I preparing a surprise for her. 

Thanks everyone in advance for the information.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Welcome to WR and to the Korean Forum.
Thanks for your question, but I think we're missing two details here: what's your name and the name of your wife?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ABROCUCA

First of all, I´d like to thank you for answer me and I needed to be sure to recive and answer first before giving the names, sorry about that. Well, here is the thing my name is ROGELIO and my wife´s YUSMARY.

Thank you once again for your help.


----------



## elroy

Can you describe how the names are pronounced?


----------



## maghanish2

The first name (Rogelio) sounds Spanish to me, and if it is I would write it like this:  로헬리오.  However, it may not be pronounced as in Spanish.  And as far as the second name, as elroy said, we need to know it's pronunciation since it is not a standard name.


----------



## ABROCUCA

Thanks both of you elroy and maghanish2, first of all your´re right maghanish2 they are Spanish name so YUSMARY would sound like (yous-like the pronoun in English YOU but finishing with a "S" and Mary, Mary as in English but the "A" sounds as CAR or CASH. I hope it´s been helpfull for you, and thanks once again for your help.

Allow me to write some lines in Spanish and I am sorry if I´ve made a mistake due this.

Maghanish2 if it was you the one who wrote the words in Spanish I just must tell you "Enhorabuena" lo tienes escrito perfectamente y a demás cuenta conmigo desde este momento para cualquier ayuda que necesites a cerca de aprender este idioma, vale? un saludo


----------



## maghanish2

Okay.  Then I believe my previous post is a good trascription for Rogelio.  And then for Yusmary, since it is also a Spanish name, I would write it like this:  유스마리  Obviously, because I am not a native I may not be correct, but I just wanted to give my two cents!

Yes I did write my signature if that is what you mean.  Muchas gracias por felicitarme!  Siempre me hace muy alegre oír a otros decir que yo hablo bien.  También gracias por ofrecerme tu ayuda.  Quiero mejorar mi español mucho y espero dominar el idioma un día.  De todos modos, que tengas un día magnífico!


----------



## elroy

I don't know that it makes a huge difference in pronunciation, but I would have transliterated _Rogelio_ like this: 로헬리*요*.


----------



## ABROCUCA

Thanks very much both of you, I am sure it´s good enough for me to prepare my wife´s aniversary surprise, you´ve been very helpfull. But I need a last favor from all of you and I hope I´m not disturbing non of you, this is my e-mail addres xxx so if you are able to send me this names written in Korean on a MS Word sheet, I´d really apreciated because I tried to copy the names from this thread but after I can´t see them on MS Word´s sheet.  

Thanks in advance for your help y thank you all of you for being very helpfull


----------



## maghanish2

I'm sorry Abrocura, but you simply have to set up your computer to be able to read Asian fonts.  I think there are some threads about this already, possibly in the Resources section.


----------

